# Sevens that are easy on the eyes



## -mouse- (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm getting really tired of the black "metal" guitars, but lately they're all I see when I search ebay for 7 string guitars...

So are there any soft looking seven strings? Like the carvin DC series, or a Strat shape?


----------



## ILuvPillows (Feb 26, 2010)

as soft as a kitten in a blanket


----------



## SweepsAllDay (Feb 26, 2010)

Agiles all have that RG style body but at least they got some bright colors.


----------



## InCasinoOut (Feb 26, 2010)

Well, there's also that Baritone ESP 7 posted a while back that looks very old-school classic rock. I'll try to find a picture of it...

edit: here it is.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...ringing-back-the-ultratone-in-a-7-string.html






i want that natural one sooooooo bad.


----------



## Harry (Feb 26, 2010)

ILuvPillows said:


> as soft as a kitten in a blanket



Tasty indeed
I've always wanted one of those


----------



## ddtonfire (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## signalgrey (Feb 26, 2010)

i approve all of these. especially the Texan 7...do want.

and the Ultratone.


----------



## Origin (Feb 26, 2010)

ddt COME ON, don't tease me with that gorgeous jp7...GAH


----------



## guitarplayerone (Feb 26, 2010)

idk if it's 'soft' in teh way you're looking for but here's what i play


----------



## AzzMan (Feb 26, 2010)

^ Now that's hot.... Never seen anything like that around before, but I'm not hugely into Ibys. Still a gorgeous thing.


----------



## yetti (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## Anthony (Feb 27, 2010)

Those are all pretty metal looking guitars tbh


----------



## TMatt142 (Feb 27, 2010)

This isn't so "metal" of an Ibanez......


----------



## Deadseen (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## shadscbr (Feb 27, 2010)

WOW, Deadseen, those archtops are incredible!!

Amazing 

Shad


----------



## GeoMantic (Feb 27, 2010)

Bring out the Carvins.


----------



## Armor Darks (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 27, 2010)

^That is a 6 string.


----------



## Armor Darks (Feb 27, 2010)

oh sorry forgotten that it have to be 7-string =)
or I just dreamed that it was 7-string...


----------



## InCasinoOut (Feb 27, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> ^That is a 6 string.



and the most metal shape in here...


----------



## troyguitar (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## BenInKY (Feb 27, 2010)

Deadseen said:


>



What is that? I like the scoop for the forearm / picking arm.



ddtonfire said:


>



Yeah those BFR Petrucci's are awesome! I'd especially like that in their "Bahama Blue Burst" finish:


----------



## rob_l (Feb 27, 2010)

To this day I keep this guitar in a glass case,favorite in my collection - It's a Carvin "Elite" (5pc body and headstock) 727 with a tung oiled Burl-Birdseye top and back, Black Walnut sandwiches, Alder center - 5pc Maple/Walnut neck - Birdseye board - Rosewood knob - 3-way

It's a serious one off. They even changed the radius to show off more of the 3 diff. body woods.  The thick alder center and walnut sandwiches help balance the brightness of all that maple. 

But, then - I is biased. 

More pics - Birdseye-Burl-Curly Maple Elite 727 one-off


----------



## cataclysm_child (Feb 27, 2010)

I have an inverted version almost, haha.

Well, soon have


----------



## Armor Darks (Feb 27, 2010)

> and the most metal shape in here...


agree, but not in this case =)


----------



## Randy (Feb 27, 2010)

BenInKY said:


> What is that? I like the scoop for the forearm / picking arm.



That's a Cort EVL-Z47. They go for around $400.


----------



## poopyalligator (Feb 27, 2010)

rob_l said:


> T



Holy shit this guitar is amazing. That is the nicest book matched top I have EVER seen before. I wouldnt even touch that guitar because i wouldnt want to get it dirty.


----------



## Deadseen (Feb 27, 2010)

rob_l said:


>



Holy motherfucking jesus in the sky with diamonds and everything cuddly and nice!


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Feb 27, 2010)

rob_l said:


> To this day I keep this guitar in a glass case,favorite in my collection - It's a Carvin "Elite" (5pc body and headstock) 727 with a tung oiled Burl-Birdseye top and back, Black Walnut sandwiches, Alder center - 5pc Maple/Walnut neck - Birdseye board - Rosewood knob - 3-way
> 
> It's a serious one off. They even changed the radius to show off more of the 3 diff. body woods.  The thick alder center and walnut sandwiches help balance the brightness of all that maple.
> 
> ...



Jesus, Rob! You truly are a bastard. A lucky, lucky bastard


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 27, 2010)

You all had to quote that Carvin?  And you moan when SS.org reaches brandwidth limits ha ha.







That PRS with Bareknuckles and a 27" would be my perfect guitar








Really like these, so weird looking. I wouldn't get it in this yellow though.


----------



## Rick (Feb 27, 2010)

God, I love that PRS.


----------



## Xaios (Feb 27, 2010)

Don't know why this one hasn't been mentioned, but JemHeaven's 7 string McNaught is a beauty:


----------



## shadscbr (Feb 27, 2010)

My first custom--7 String Heatley Hollowbody w piezo, 26.75" scale length

2 1/8" nut width 











Shad


----------



## Deadseen (Feb 27, 2010)

shadscbr said:


> My first custom--7 String Heatley Hollowbody w piezo, 26.75" scale length
> 
> 2 1/8" nut width
> 
> ...



Who made it ?


----------



## shadscbr (Feb 27, 2010)

Deadseen said:


> Who made it ?


 

Scott Heatley built it for me 
Heatley Guitars

Shad


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Feb 27, 2010)

That McNaught is beautiful!


----------



## poopyalligator (Feb 28, 2010)

Xaios said:


> Don't know why this one hasn't been mentioned, but JemHeaven's 7 string McNaught is a beauty:




All that i can say about that guitar is wow. That thing is beautiful


----------



## InCasinoOut (Feb 28, 2010)

Woaaaaaaaaaah, I am LOVING that Heatley hollowbody.


----------



## TheMasterplan (Feb 28, 2010)

Xaios said:


> Don't know why this one hasn't been mentioned, but JemHeaven's 7 string McNaught is a beauty:



If you'll excuse me just a moment while I change my pants for every reason you could imply.  Fucking stellar looking axe dude. 

This is my baby and I submit that she's rather purdy:






I should get more pictures of it in natural lighting. I've removed the pickguard and changed the pickups [DA7 Neck & X2N7 Bridge] and it looks much classier now.


----------



## BenInKY (Mar 1, 2010)

Xaios said:


> Don't know why this one hasn't been mentioned, but JemHeaven's 7 string McNaught is a beauty:



What is the material those fret marks are made of? It looks awesome.


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 1, 2010)

^Abalone it looks like.


----------



## pink freud (Mar 1, 2010)

shadscbr said:


> Scott Heatley built it for me
> Heatley Guitars
> 
> Shad



Ouch, that's a steep admission price. Lovely guitar though.


----------



## Bboren (Mar 26, 2011)

My new Dc727 is pretty easy on the eyes.


----------



## Metamurphic (Mar 26, 2011)

Love showing off my pics!


----------



## Santuzzo (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## rekab (Mar 26, 2011)

Metal as fuck, with a touch of class..


----------



## TMatt142 (Mar 26, 2011)

I think all three of these are easy on the eyes....


----------



## cardinal (Mar 26, 2011)

Bad pic, but it's all I have at the moment.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Mar 26, 2011)

Foster baritone archtop 7:















the Saint Charles:





He also makes a 7 string version of this:





here it is


----------



## ChainsawVsGod (Mar 26, 2011)

I think that looks horrid! Guthrie Govan's guitar has a similar finish on the video of him playing "Fives". Really gross imo. Im sure it sounds bitchin though.


----------



## ChainsawVsGod (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorry I was responding to Bboren btw.


----------



## Bboren (Mar 26, 2011)

ChainsawVsGod said:


> Sorry I was responding to Bboren btw.



Its cool, i dont think that brown is for everyone, but i love it! Plus the sound is unbelievable!


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 26, 2011)

Our very own Scherzos...


----------



## scherzo1928 (Mar 26, 2011)

Customisbetter said:


> Our very own Scherzos...


 


Kinda easy on the eyes, but trust me, it's a monster. Somehow though, I've spent a ton more time playing clean on it than teh br00talz.


----------



## cardinal (Mar 26, 2011)

Bboren: I think your guitar looks pretty sweet.

Scherzo's guitar looks flat-out amazing.


----------



## Murmel (Mar 26, 2011)

ChainsawVsGod said:


> Sorry I was responding to Bboren btw.


Check your rep-history on your profile for some tips for the future 

Some insane looking guitars in here, I wish there were more *affordable* easy-on-the-eyes seven strings. That's one of my biggest issues, that most look metal more or less. Hell, the RG shape is pretty damn smexy even if it's not black, I love the more neutral coloured RGs, I've never been a fan of all black guitars (yet I own one, I didn't have a choice, I wanted a 7 and it was the only one available ).


----------



## scherzo1928 (Mar 26, 2011)

Murmel said:


> Some insane looking guitars in here, I wish there were more *affordable* easy-on-the-eyes seven strings.


 
Hehe, I know what you mean, the ones I posted are around $15,000.

Or how about this benedetto for $19,000


----------



## ChainsawVsGod (Mar 26, 2011)

Rofl. I cant believe someone actually gave me negative rep for my comment. Its absolutely pathetic. Thanks to the guy that countered it though.


----------



## Skin Coffin (Mar 26, 2011)

YEAH, another opportunity to show off my Carvin 

Here it goes!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 26, 2011)

Well... They're not black...


----------



## Chris (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## Rick (Mar 27, 2011)

^What a piece of crap.


----------



## -42- (Mar 27, 2011)

Carvin.


----------



## 8Fingers (Mar 27, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> That PRS with Bareknuckles and a 27" would be my perfect guitar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Seriously if a friend of mine give it to me in my b-day I'd instantly start treating him as an enemy and "faster than a bullet" I'd set it on fire 
Wait....maybe with 2 wheels people would think it's a kind of futuristic bike


----------



## masterdebradwic (Mar 27, 2011)

I consider mine easy on the eyes:


----------



## veshly (Mar 27, 2011)

Deadseen said:


>





Wow, this guitar looks _really_ sweet. Reminds me of a warwick thumb. 


WANTWANTWANTWANTWANT.


----------



## sonofabias (Mar 27, 2011)

Easy on the eyes , you've got o be joking ! I'm weeping over all the beautiful woods .


----------



## Lukifer (Mar 27, 2011)

Man Ive thought about selling or trading my RG7421 just because it was a black plank!! Love how it plays but would love to have this or something similar because of this thread!!!


----------



## warped (Mar 27, 2011)

Metamurphic said:


> Love showing off my pics!



Got any more pics of this one? Looks sensational


----------



## Bboren (Mar 27, 2011)

Lukifer said:


> Man Ive thought about selling or trading my RG7421 just because it was a black plank!! Love how it plays but would love to have this or something similar because of this thread!!!



Like this?


----------



## Lukifer (Mar 27, 2011)

AHHHH gorgeous!!! I love the maple neck and fretboard so much!! I have always wanted one and when I saw the Loomis 7 I loved but this looks even better in my eyes! Now that is a purdy 7 string!!!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 28, 2011)

8Fingers said:


> Seriously if a friend of mine give it to me in my b-day I'd instantly start treating him as an enemy and "faster than a bullet" I'd set it on fire
> Wait....maybe with 2 wheels people would think it's a kind of futuristic bike


 
These things rock, though...


----------



## warped (Mar 29, 2011)

My KxK Sii7 Baritone - looks kinda metal, but still has some class to it:


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Mar 29, 2011)

veshly said:


> Wow, this guitar looks _really_ sweet. Reminds me of a warwick thumb.
> 
> 
> WANTWANTWANTWANTWANT.



Framus and Warwick are owned by the same parent company


----------



## Dark_Matter (Mar 29, 2011)

-snip-


----------



## b7string (Mar 31, 2011)

Xaios said:


> Don't know why this one hasn't been mentioned, but JemHeaven's 7 string McNaught is a beauty:



That is an unreal guitar, I almost shouted "holy shit" in a 400 person lecture theater a couple minutes ago... Is that snakewood on the fretboard? Sick...


----------



## Xaios (Mar 31, 2011)

b7string said:


> That is an unreal guitar, I almost shouted "holy shit" in a 400 person lecture theater a couple minutes ago... Is that snakewood on the fretboard? Sick...



I can't say for certain, but it looks like it.

Sadly, I think he sold the guitar because it was simply too nice for him to want to actually play it, for fear of damaging it.


----------



## Bigfan (Mar 31, 2011)

This beast.


----------

